# Celebrating anniversary of little ones moving in :-)



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi

I don't know where the past year has gone but it's nearly a year since our two little ones were placed with us. We want to celebrate it but not feeling inspired as to what to do! Any ideas? Would like to make a tradition out of celebrating it in the same way each year.  Also do you get them a small gift to signify it? Or might you do that on the anniversary of the adoption order going through? I know there's no set rules about these things, just wondered what other people have done.

Ta!


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

I get my lil one a small gift and then go out for the day just the 2 of us on the anniversary of when he moved in. His foster carer normally sends him a card too. This year we went back to one of the places I took him during intros.
My other little tradition is taking a photo of the 2 of us on the anniversary of the day we met.
Enjoy! K xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We celebrate the day we met! 
It was hard to pick one as we don't know what sort of child ours will be.  
We felt the day we met was a good one as nothing changed in essence for him that day.
We walked away and his life was the same, only different. I think it just meant there was no loss on this day.
Court could be bitter sweet for them.
The day we met all our lives changed for the better and that's what we celebrate..... saying that only done one!!!
We had a family day, cake and a photo.... very special!
Would love to hear what you do and huge congrats x


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

We celebrate the day munchkin moved in and we call it family day.
We've only had one and it was actually my SILS wedding but we'll do something special each year like the zoo or an overnight stay and when's she's older she can choose what she'd like to do X
We bought her a necklace to wear when she's older X
HAVE a fab time whatever you do x


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks loads for sharing ladies. Some lovely ideas  . We celebrated with cake on the day we met them and think we'll go out for tea on the day they moved in. Great idea to take a photo on those days each year too. Got some great ones of them scoffing chocolate cake  .
Thanks again x


----------

